# Who will be out Sat. 12/6/06?



## Guest

Whos Out and Where are ya goin? Tanner,You fishin?


----------



## Guest

I probably going to riverbreeze park tmr morning with my tan gheenoe classic. I want to take my father fishing. Are u guys going to JB's for lunch?


----------



## Guest

*IDK...I dont even know if I will be off! but if I am i will be there.*


----------



## orlgheenoer

yeah i will be out.

wanna fish together?


----------



## tom_in_orl

I will be out there tomorrow. Probably launch from Haulover and fish south end of the ML. Still may run up to JB's for lunch if wind is not blowing to hard. If its going to be windy I will launch from River Breeze.


----------



## Guest

I just find out the weather is gotta be real nice, so I'm going to southern mosquito lagoon. I'm launching from eddy creek in Sat morning! I talked to one of my friend, who's a guide himself, fish in northern goon' is pretty slow. Time for me to head south!!!!


----------



## Guest

Where ya fishin Tanner?


----------



## Guest

Tanner call me. 321-302-8539 or 321-268-5630 ext. 233


----------



## kicker

I'll prolly be back out tomorrow, if not i'll be there sunday. Check my report from today


----------



## Guest

Kicker,You should meet us up at JB's! If not we need to fish sometime.


----------



## kicker

headed out the door now, not exactly sure how to get up to JB's but ill put a couple extra gallons of gas in and if i see someone in a gheenoe ill come see who it is.


----------



## Guest

How did ya do? Where did ya put in?


----------



## tom_in_orl

Went out the ML side of Haulover. Lots of trout. Went into the canals to cast net for bait and ended up getting a 20" snook. He did a number on my cast net. I have to repair a 6" hole where he tried to chew through. 
Also saw a box turtle swimming in the salt water near the beach side of ML. Is that strange?

Water was murky everywhere I looked. Not an especially good day other than the surprise snook. Thats the only one I have ever caught on ML. 

Ran into Matt who bought this boat. Nice guy. Lives in Orlando and fishes ML like many of us. It was my first time seeing this boat in person. Very nice bit of custom work. and Matt stole it on ebay.....


----------



## kicker

Well i got to my first spot and found dirty water, clouds/fog and about 5-6 boats in a pretty small area. After fishin it for about an hour or so and only seeing one wake i decided to look for new water. a guy in a yellow gheenoe who's partner had a red shirt had the same idea, they stopped and looked around just south of haulover. i shoulda stopped to talk but was ashamed of the skunk i had in the boat, was that anybody on here?

After putz'n around lookin for clean water or bigger wakes than the mullet, I had only seen two reds that were headed the opposite direction pretty fast. I moved back to my first spot and luckily the sun began to shine and me and 2 kayakers had the place to ourselves. Still no fish so i staked up, ate lunch, and started fishin again. The wind calmed way down and the water went from completly brown to brown with a hint of red ;D . After a really slow morning I ended up getting the most bites I've had in a few weeks, unfortunetly for me I probably had the worst hooksets I've had in years. After two swing and misses, I was determined not to strike out. Saw a red goin the same direction I was, nice cast and he turned right on it and put his nose right on my bait. I gave it a tiny twitch and he gobbled it up, this time I made sure he was on for good. Thinkin I had broken my curse, I kept fishin however ended up loosin a few more fish and called it a day.


----------



## Big_Fish

Box Turtles do swim


















I tried to save him by turning him away from the water but he was intent on going for a swim!!!!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

> Went out the ML side of Haulover. Lots of trout. Went into the canals to cast net for bait and ended up getting a 20" snook. He did a number on my cast net. I have to repair a 6" hole where he tried to chew through.
> Also saw a box turtle swimming in the salt water near the beach side of ML. Is that strange?
> 
> Water was murky everywhere I looked. Not an especially good day other than the surprise snook. Thats the only one I have ever caught on ML.
> 
> Ran into Matt who bought this boat. Nice guy. Lives in Orlando and fishes ML like many of us. It was my first time seeing this boat in person. Very nice bit of custom work. and Matt stole it on ebay.....


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

> Went out the ML side of Haulover. Lots of trout. Went into the canals to cast net for bait and ended up getting a 20" snook. He did a number on my cast net. I have to repair a 6" hole where he tried to chew through.
> Also saw a box turtle swimming in the salt water near the beach side of ML. Is that strange?
> 
> Water was murky everywhere I looked. Not an especially good day other than the surprise snook. Thats the only one I have ever caught on ML.
> 
> Ran into Matt who bought this boat. Nice guy. Lives in Orlando and fishes ML like many of us. It was my first time seeing this boat in person. Very nice bit of custom work. and Matt stole it on ebay.....


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

sorry about the double posting...Im still trying to figure out how to do all this forum stuff! Thanks Tom for posting a pic of my boat, I still havent figured out how to do that either. Man, just when you think you've got this computer stuff down. Yes, I stole that boat and I cant beleive noone else tried to get it. It was worth the 4 hour haul to go and get it. I take it to ML as much as possible. BTW-I am looking to find someone to fish with now and then to show me some good places to fish. Tom, you seem pretty cool, let me know if you ever want to go out on littleblue! Where are the bull reds? The biggest I have seen was probably around 33-40 inches, he went right under my boat. The biggest I have caught now is 25 inches. I WAS a commited bass angler but, once I caught my first red about 1.5 years ago, I have been destin to hunt the ellusive red fish ever since, its a great sickness. However, I do get to fish alot of the fresh water lakes here in Orlando that hold trophy size bass and my gheenoe easily has held up to its rep. This is my second gheenoe and I love this one more than my first one. What a boat!! Well, thanks, and have a good one people! FISH ON!!


----------



## Guest

The boat looks very nice.I would be more then willin to fish with and show you some spots...I only found the big reds 3 times in 2006,but this year I will lookin harder!
Both fish were over 15lbs.








My buddy Garry with Another 16lb. fish the same day!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

I am still fairly new at hunting. Have only been going for 3 months now and have caught 12 decent reds. I heard the bull reds hang around the banana river NMZ, I have yet to make it there. I know there are some trout on ML side but have encountered more on the IRL side. I have only gone just outside the perimeters of the canal down to whales tale a couple times. Afraid of getting lost but now I am getting a better idea of the area and go farther. Let me know when you would like to go out, would love to have the company. The wife usually is pretty good about letting me go fishing, she knows thats my time. I can be available usually on a weekend one day every other week or so. Depending on what is going on. I have a 7 year old daughter who loves going out fishing with me, but, she doesnt do early mornings like I like to get up 5 a.m. and be on the water as the sun comes up, or wetting my line rather! 
Nice fish by the way!! Would love to hook one of them. Let me kno


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

man, looking at those pics again! that last one is real nice. thats about the size I seen go right under my boat one day. wow. thats awesome!! i love fishing!



FISH ON!!


----------



## Guest

*Well I can be free most any Sat. So just let me know.
                                                 Clark*


----------



## redbud

Nice fish ;D do you think you could put me on couple of them when I'm down there in Feb.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

hey redbud, let me know when you are going to be in town and I can atleast get you to the area they are and catch a few. I have been out there quite a bit now and have found a few spots to fish.


----------



## redbud

sounds gooood   thanks for the invite. I'm doing a sprots show in PA. the first part of Feb. and then I'll be in Sebastain the last 2weeks. So many fish so little time


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

I hear ya. I wish I could fish everyday. Well, I used to but, have to focus on making some money, we are getting a little behind. I live in Orlando and the small lakes around here beleive it or not produce some fat bass. The biggest I have caught is 11 pounder out of a small lake that I love to fish because you dont have to deal with jet skiiers and alot of boat traffic. If is a 10hp lake and smaller. I have a 15hp 4 stroke but the lake is small enough to just troll around with the trolling motor,speaking of which mine just kicked the bucket last weekend while I was out wih my daughter. Anyway, definately look me up and I will take you out. I have been wandering around whales tail alot lately and the reds have been all over the immediate area. dinner time!!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

I have a question? How far is BJ's from the haulover canal? How long of a haul is it, can anyone tell me? I am going out this saturday 1/13/07 for some red fish action and would like to try and find this JB's that everyone speaks so highly of. 
fishing should be good this weekend with the cold front we are having, I hope.


----------



## Guest

JB's from Haulover canal is about 13 to 15 miles. Takes me about 1 hour and 15 mins on my gheenoe classic with 9.9hp 4-stroke.

I suggest you fish around mosquito lagoon area then go back to the HC boatramp then go to riverbreeze park to load off your boat to JB's about few miles. Saves my time and gas.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

cool thanks. i have not been to river breeze yet, but im sure i can find it on a map. thanks.


----------



## tom_in_orl

GPS coordinates are on the main microskiff.com site. Google Earth is where this map was generated.


----------



## tom_in_orl

> cool thanks. i have not been to river breeze yet, but im sure i can find it on a map. thanks.


Forgot to mention that the River Breeze web site is also linked off of microskiff.com main site under fishing spots.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

cool, thanks tom. i need to get gps. i will venture to river breeze one day and scope out the sitiation! thanks for the map.


----------



## tom_in_orl

There is almost always one of us out there on any weekend. It would be a good idea to follow someone around the first time. I will also update the microskiff.com site to include a GPS route the next time I run that area.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

cool. clarke was going to go out with me on saturday but, he is taking his girl friend out to dinner and they are planning to make a day of it. I will venture out on my own, I thin I will go down to whales tail for a while and try to pole back in to the back of there into max hoeck creek...i want to get way in the back and find some spots. any suggestions? Im sure i will find places to fish. time for lunch, im stomach is eating my spine!


----------

